# Katahdin Alternates?



## mrzilliox (Aug 11, 2004)

hey folks, I had a Friday summit of Mt Katahdin planned for several months now, and unfortunately the weather isn't looking too promising.  I'm spending 2 nights (Thurs & Fri) in BSP, so I was wondering if anybody had some alternate hikes in the area they could recommend.  I don't mind getting wet, but I don't enjoy hiking 4000' for a wonderful view of fog.
I've got directions & trip reports for the Gulf Hagas loop, which is probably my first option.  Any other suggestions?


----------



## Jim W (Aug 11, 2004)

From Roaring Brook:
        Hike up to Chimney Pond and then explore Pamola Caves. If the weather clears up, you still have the option of Katahdin.
        Or, hang out at Sandy Stream Pond and if the weather clears up, hike South Turner Mt.

From the other side:
        Hike the AT southbound from Katahdin Stream Camp.
        Or The Owl, or OJI, or Doubletop, or The Brothers.

Have fun.


----------



## Jim W (Aug 11, 2004)

p.s.
Where is Gulf Hagas?
Never even heard of it!


----------



## mrzilliox (Aug 11, 2004)

*re:*

hey Jim -
thanks for the reply, I think the Pamola caves idea sounds best.

I heard about Gulf Hagas on a trip report online for Katahdin, then someone on here recommended it too.  I guess the trailhead is at the Katahdin Iron works site, about 30minutes south of Millinocket.  From what I've seen it's a giant gorge with waterfalls steep cliffs on both sides.  Trail is a loop, about 6 or 7 miles.  If the weather stays bad, I'll have a trip report on it next week.

thanks again for the info
Matt


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 27, 2004)

Gulf Hagas is not far from the land in ME that the AMC has recently bought.


----------



## pedxing (Aug 27, 2004)

Gulf Hagas is a nice area, but - IMHO - you might as well look for options that are in Baxter State Park, or start very near there, since that's where you're staying.


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 27, 2004)

Gulf Hagas is in Brownsville, ME. Near Milo, where the last outpost super market is. A nice dayhike to massive waterfalls to visit on your way to other places. A wonderful place all should visit.


----------

